# My Blue rams are not swiming around



## Blackhawksfn (Dec 22, 2009)

I just bought two blue rams yesterday and when i went there the rams had just come in stock they had them floating in the bags getting them ready to relase them into the retail tanks. Soon as they relased them i bought a pair of blue rams and i bring them home. After a relased them into my tank they immedetly went into hidding well atleast one of them did the other one didn't but they both went to the bottom on the tank right away and wouldn't move. They were breathing hard. So i'm like ok thats normal but usually they hide and of them did but this one didn't he just wouldn't move and 15 min later he actually moves but only like 2 inches so i went off to work and hopfully when i get back from work that night that they would be swimming around but they didn't they both were in same spot well not exact same spot they just moved over a few feet. So i put just a tiny bit of food in there to see if they would eat and move around but no luck they did not. So this morning i found them next to each other hidding under a log. So i put some flakes in there still no luck they didn't eat this morning atleast to my knowlege so i went off to school this morning and i just came back both are still there. So i'm worried that they are under too much stress or of this is normal ram behavior?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rams are shy, they will hide if the light is bright, they are in a unfamiliar environment or they see a new person. But they are smart cichlids and should figure out it is safe after a while (assuming you don't keep scaring them looking for them). Conversely, the more hiding places you have, the more they will come out. If they aren't at least coming out to eat after a week, then I would worry. Now both staying together under is log is normal when they breed, but it is a bit early for that.


----------



## Blackhawksfn (Dec 22, 2009)

thank you i will try and not keep looking in and i will switch lights the light in that tank is new and is bright so i'll switch it with the one in my other tank it's alot dimmer


----------

